# Accessory Mounting



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

For mounting accessoeies Such as transducer mounts trim Tabs and other Items to a transom What is Your prefered method ...


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i like the drywall screw choice ...lol... use a little bit of gorilla glue though .......lol


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Pre-drilled hole, ss screw, and 5200.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Follow the manufacturer's instructions,
using the packaged hardware. Too easy.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

self tapper ss. pre drilled hole. countersink. and lots of silicone... we dont want anyones transom to rot or gelcoat to crack


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

trim tabs- predrilled countersunk to avoid gel coat cracking, SS bolts and nylock nuts on the tab hinge. SS screws in predrilled/countersunk holes for the actuator boss

transducer- SS screws in predrilled/countersunk holes


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I have had some previous success with 3M5200 'ing a block of Corion/cutting board/star?? solid material to the exterior of the transom. I then drilled and mounted the T'ducer into it. No holes in the transom. 

I made the block oversize so I could change out the mounting or put on another one if the original unit broke.

Didn't come off for years...and then I sold the boat. regards, Rich

p.s. Kitchen counter shops often have cutoff pieces or sink cutouts that are free or at little cost.


----------

